# Lava Rock Toxic?



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

So last night I was reading Creating A Natural Aquarium by Peter Hiscock (amazon link) and came across something that I have never heard before:

_Which rocks to use_
*Inert rocks that are safe to use in the aquarium*
Basalt, coal, flint, granite, lava, quartz, sandstone, slate.
Note: Lava rock is only suitable once it has been weathered and cleaned. When fresh, it is quite poisonous. Be sure to obtain lava rock from an aquatic dealer.​
Frustratingly of course the book does not elaborate further or give instructions as to how to insure that your rock is weathered/cleaned.

Can anyone explain this? I have never seen in any of my other reading anywhere that lava is toxic.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

If they were toxic, all my expensive shrimp would all be dead.  

They're still alive and kicking for about 6 months now.  I got lava rock everywhere in my shrimp tanks. 

BTW I got mine from OSH and HD.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> If they were toxic, all my expensive shrimp would all be dead.
> 
> They're still alive and kicking for about 6 months now.  I got lava rock everywhere in my shrimp tanks.
> 
> BTW I got mine from OSH and HD.


Did you do anything to it before you put it in your tank?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just 1 cycle rinse in a 5g bucket to get rid of any dust but nothing major bro.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

you called me 'bro'.... lulz


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

My bad lol, are you a lady?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a Sump full of lava rock, not one issue, I didn't even rinse mine...,broski? or possibly the occasional brodette?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> My bad lol, are you a lady?


Yeah, and while I realize that there is no way for you to know that I still find it hilarious whenever its automatically assumed that I'm a guy.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not all "lava rock" is created equal. Some can contain tons of iron and other metals that may be toxic.

For the most part, though, the stuff you can get from landscaping supply houses is perfectly safe after a rinse. If there's ever a concern, soak it in a bucket and test it.


----------

